
During NetBSD datacenter outage there's an Amiga running a mirror - jayp1418
https://mobile.twitter.com/netbsd/status/1286898183923277829
======
gardaani
Let's all visit that web site and give that Amiga a hug of death. :) (NOT!)

~~~
jayp1418
Long live Amiga, capable of lot of hugs ;)

